# Buserelin - Suprefact - guidance for usage in IVF



## cinguan

Hi,

I'm about to start taking Buserelin (Suprefact) as advised by my clinic.  However, I've just got the information leaflet out of the box for the drugs I've received and most of the guidance text is about the use of suprefact in the treatment of prostate cancer.  I'm hoping I've got the right drugs, but might I have got the wrong leaflet?  Is there any guidance anywhere for how to take suprefact or warnings about other side effects that might be relevant for the IVF case that won't be in my printed leaflet?

Thanks.


----------



## mazv

In the UK there are two brands of buserelin available; Suprefact and Surecur. Suprefact is licensed for use in prostate cancer and Suprecur is licensed for use in fertility treatments. Aside from the licensing they are the same drug. I still don't understand why clinics use one brand over another but they seem to do 

The side effects are the same as those listed in the Suprefact leaflet. This link is for the Suprecur brand licensed for fertility treatment so might be useful to read as well http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/12380/PIL/Suprecur+Injection/

All the best for treatment  
Maz x

/links


----------



## cinguan

Hi Maz,

Thanks very much for the info.  As you say, a bit weird that there's that difference between who uses what.  Maybe it's a choice between injection / nasal spray, as my suprefact is a spray rather than the suprecur injections??

Anyway, reassuring to know that I am on the right stuff.  Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Both products are manufactured as an injection and a nasal spray - so that does not explain it either!

The companies often see an opportunity in the market and decide to market the product under a slightly different name.

The nasal sprays are slightly different strengths - so maybe they decided in research that a different dose regime was needed for the IVF, so changed the name when it came to marketing the nasal spray, and because they wanted an injectable alternative for the same indication, they brought out an injection under the same name.

The injection strength is the same.


----------

